# Fairieanums



## Spaph (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple fairieanums in bloom for the New Year! :clap:

The albescens was a surprise! I was expecting a regular coloured flower but when the spike was developing I noticed no pigmentation and thought it would turn out a pure alba but it nicely has a blush of colour.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 30, 2012)

Great! Albescens is an exeptional quality flower! I love it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2012)

lovely sisters - a blonde and brunette


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice! They remind me of fancy ladies for some reason.


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2012)

I like both very much!


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very Nice!

Paphman910


----------



## Hera (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooooo aaaahhhhh!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 30, 2012)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! I had a fairrieanum do the same thing as your albescens. It just had a bit of red towards the top of the dorsal.


----------



## Carkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Normally I prefer the regular coloured fairrieanums but that albescens is outstanding!!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> Great! Albescens is an exeptional quality flower! I love it!





Carkin said:


> Beautiful! Normally I prefer the regular coloured fairrieanums but that albescens is outstanding!!! :drool:



Total agreement!


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2012)

Both beautiful!:clap:


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 30, 2012)

Both are awesome!


----------



## ericst11 (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Ruth (Dec 30, 2012)

Love them both, fairries are my favorites!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2012)

Carkin said:


> Beautiful! Normally I prefer the regular coloured fairrieanums but that albescens is outstanding!!! :drool:



I agree. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovelies !!!! Jean


----------



## nathalie (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## Martin (Dec 31, 2012)

really beautiful!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 31, 2012)

Both stunning! I hope my little album seedling looks as good when it flowers. It is in low spike right now!!


----------



## Spaph (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments!



W. Beetus said:


> Nice! I had a fairrieanum do the same thing as your albescens. It just had a bit of red towards the top of the dorsal.


 Interesting! Which vendor did you get your fairieanum from?




Susie11 said:


> Both stunning! I hope my little album seedling looks as good when it flowers. It is in low spike right now!!


 Exciting! Can't wait to see your pictures when it blooms!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 31, 2012)

:clap::clap: SWEEET!!! :clap::clap:


----------

